# Hickeys Pharmacy - Yankee candles 50% off



## foxylady (6 Aug 2009)

This offer is in the hickeys chemist on Grafton St so I would imagine its in theire other stores as well


----------



## ninsaga (6 Aug 2009)

Weren't these things over priced anyway to begin with!


----------



## LouisLaLoope (6 Aug 2009)

I don't mean to be smart, but what's so great about Yankee candles?  I'm not a candley person at the best of times, but I don't get why these ones are so fabulous.  People are always on about them.  Well, not always.  But you know what I mean...


----------



## Celtwytch (6 Aug 2009)

LouisLaLoope said:


> I don't mean to be smart, but what's so great about Yankee candles? I'm not a candley person at the best of times, but I don't get why these ones are so fabulous. People are always on about them. Well, not always. But you know what I mean...


 
I don't know about "fabulous", but Yankee Candles probably have the biggest range of fragrances and styles available, which could account for their popularity.


----------



## foxylady (6 Aug 2009)

LouisLaLoope said:


> I don't mean to be smart, but what's so great about Yankee candles? I'm not a candley person at the best of times, but I don't get why these ones are so fabulous. People are always on about them. Well, not always. But you know what I mean...


 

They smell lovely and they last a long time and yes they are overpriced but good deal when half price.


----------



## woodbine (6 Aug 2009)

LouisLaLoope said:


> I don't mean to be smart, but what's so great about Yankee candles? I'm not a candley person at the best of times, but I don't get why these ones are so fabulous. People are always on about them. Well, not always. But you know what I mean...


 
they are the creme de la creme of scented candles. I treat myself to one a few times a year, and i try to buy the older ones that might be reduced in price. (eg if out of season) 

Yes, they're very expensive but they smell absolutely divine. 

tip: when the wick burns out i usually put a tea light in the jar. you still get the scent as the Yankee wax gets soft.gorgeous.


----------



## foxylady (6 Aug 2009)

woodbine said:


> they are the creme de la creme of scented candles. I treat myself to one a few times a year, and i try to buy the older ones that might be reduced in price. (eg if out of season)
> 
> Yes, they're very expensive but they smell absolutely divine.
> 
> tip: when the wick burns out i usually put a tea light in the jar. you still get the scent as the Yankee wax gets soft.gorgeous.


 

Woodbine

Throwing some hot water in the jar works a treat as well, cos the scent wafts out for a while. I do this and stick them in the kitchen


----------



## LouisLaLoope (6 Aug 2009)

Wow - I've clearly been missing out!  

I might just call into Hickey's and get converted!  :0)


----------



## D8Lady (6 Aug 2009)

Yankee candle have opened a shop just at the top of Dame St, think it was a currency exchange place. 
Looks like Hickeys are getting rid of stock while they can.


----------



## Celtwytch (7 Aug 2009)

D8Lady said:


> Yankee candle have opened a shop just at the top of Dame St, think it was a currency exchange place.
> Looks like Hickeys are getting rid of stock while they can.


 
It used to be Austravel.

Lovely shop   Prices are pretty much the same as anywhere else that stocks Yankee Candles, but they do have the widest range I've ever seen.


----------



## foxylady (7 Aug 2009)

Isnt this new shop belong to one of the aam posters?


----------



## LouisLaLoope (7 Aug 2009)

I just bought two Yankee candles!  Only the little ones, mind - the €1.50 ones.  I shall report back on Monday... ;0)


----------



## mcaul (7 Aug 2009)

foxylady said:


> isnt this new shop belong to one of the aam posters?


 
yep! 

Glad you like it - must try and catch up on sleep! (18 hour days are not good for your health!)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Aug 2009)

I have deleted the advertising on this thread


----------

